# Obstructing Power



## PixelRabbit (Sep 12, 2013)

I also posted a colour version of this with a very different feel, I probably should wait a little longer between posts but I'm doin it anyway because I'm sick and have too much time on my hands and not much gumption to do much else 

When I was shooting this I really liked the how the lowest line in the sky looked like a distant horizon and I wanted to try to enhance that "illusion" by going black and white.  I also left it a little less than true white to give it a dark/smokey/dirty kinda feel to it.

Would love to hear your thoughts, thanks for taking a look!

Obstructing Power


----------



## Gavjenks (Sep 12, 2013)

The slantiness of the towers is kinda bothering me.  Otherwise I like it a lot. The white point and horizon decisions panned out as planned.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Sep 12, 2013)

Thank Gav, I'll check the tilt, I thought I had it straight! Unfortunately even a tiny bit off and...


----------



## KenC (Sep 12, 2013)

I agree about the dark look and I also really like the graininess on this one.  When I first opened it my initial thought was "not another hydro tower shot" but you've gone somewhere different with this.  I'd call it "dazed and confused"


----------



## Ilovemycam (Sep 12, 2013)

Nice, dark and grainy! Good work.


----------



## DarkShadow (Sep 12, 2013)

I Like it.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Sep 13, 2013)

Thanks everyone!

Ha! Ken, I'm sure there are more than a few groans when people see "hydro" or "power" in my titles lol


----------



## timor (Sep 13, 2013)

Like Ken I was thinking: hydro tower were already sliced and diced quite a lot here. And yet you found another point of view.


----------



## tirediron (Sep 13, 2013)

"Welcome to another Pixel Rabbit Power Pole Post"




You should REALLY think about adding something like this to your stable!  It will make all those pesky angle issues go away!


----------



## Pie (Sep 13, 2013)

I definitely like the dark feel to this. It definitely gives off a completely different vibe versus your colored version. For me, though, I like the colored version better, but they're both great photos!


----------



## PixelRabbit (Sep 13, 2013)

Thanks Timor and Pie 

John, I wish!! I showed Mr Rabbit and he chuckled in a taunting way and said
"I guess you better get your **** together and try to sell something Baby"
Yeah, he's not buyin it even after I told him how cool it was, big meanie lol!


----------



## manaheim (Sep 13, 2013)

Neat but I think I like the orange one bettah.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Sep 14, 2013)

Thanks Bunny


----------



## IByte (Sep 14, 2013)

PixelRabbit said:


> I also posted a colour version of this with a very different feel, I probably should wait a little longer between posts but I'm doin it anyway because I'm sick and have too much time on my hands and not much gumption to do much else
> 
> When I was shooting this I really liked the how the lowest line in the sky looked like a distant horizon and I wanted to try to enhance that "illusion" by going black and white.  I also left it a little less than true white to give it a dark/smokey/dirty kinda feel to it.
> 
> ...



Lol this Freudian phase of yours is spiraling out of control Pixy.  I thinks it's time to put on your leg warmers, and do a 20 minute workout.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Sep 14, 2013)

Lol wait till you see what's coming up next, I may have to put on all 4 legwarmers and do a 60 minute workout lol!


----------



## Jad (Sep 19, 2013)

Being a retired linesman I have to like this image. It has a nice graphic quality about it. I would play around with some cropping to make another image to consider. I would crop the bottom just above the tree and crop the top down past the cloud. Your image is good but there is another one still to be make out of it.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Sep 20, 2013)

Thanks Jad! I'm glad you like it, I think you are right, that is another good composition


----------



## Braineack (Sep 20, 2013)

Love the compression in this one.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Sep 22, 2013)

Thanks Braineack!


----------

